# I'm in LOVE



## PrinceVlad (24/4/16)

So I got the Kanger Dripbox yesterday and I must say....Im in love. I simply love the device, the flavour and the clouds.

I have the Cuboid and Crown tank which is nice but the flavour is much better in the Dripbox compared to the Crown.

Seeing that Im a noob (I only heard about drippers when I read about the Dripbox on the forum) I have no idea what an upgrade to the Dripbox would be.

Can someone point me in the right direction, I want to read and learn. 

Thanks

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (24/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So I got the Kanger Dripbox yesterday and I must say....Im in love. I simply love the device, the flavour and the clouds.
> 
> I have the Cuboid and Crown tank which is nice but the flavour is much better in the Dripbox compared to the Crown.
> 
> ...


Hi. If you want to get knowledge, visit the Reoville forum under hardware, and I promise you, after reading some posts you will basically have a Masters Degree in squonking. I know it is not a Reo, but the basics is more or less the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/4/16)

Dripbox is a winner, made me buy 3 other squonkers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So I got the Kanger Dripbox yesterday and I must say....Im in love. I simply love the device, the flavour and the clouds.
> 
> I have the Cuboid and Crown tank which is nice but the flavour is much better in the Dripbox compared to the Crown.
> 
> ...



I hope she feels the same about you bud. Hope you two are very happy together

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

A nice RDA to go with your Cuboid perhaps? Not an upgrade but a different way of vaping. Drippers are fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (24/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> A nice RDA to go with your Cuboid perhaps? Not an upgrade but a different way of vaping. Drippers are fun.


Might be a good idea. The Dripbox and the mod and tank combo, comes out tops for convenience, so maybe the Dripbox for use at the office and the dripper in the evenings. What would be a nice RDA?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Might be a good idea. The Dripbox and the mod and tank combo, comes out tops for convenience, so maybe the Dripbox for use at the office and the dripper in the evenings. What would be a nice RDA?


I am in love with the Geekvape Tsunami. I would highly recommend it. My next atty is the Indestructible. And if you have just over a K laying about the new Twisted Messes RDA gives me goosebumps. Goosebumps I tell ye. Also super keen on the Aromamizer V-RDA...


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Might be a good idea. The Dripbox and the mod and tank combo, comes out tops for convenience, so maybe the Dripbox for use at the office and the dripper in the evenings. What would be a nice RDA?


There are so many, need to decide if you after flavour or clouds. At the moment I am really enjoying the Lush ad Hastur


----------



## GreenyZA (24/4/16)

The Lush is awesome. I'm hopefully getting my Indestructable this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceVlad (25/4/16)

So I decided what I am going to get......another Dripbox, this time in black and I'll pass the Cuboid and Crown on to someone in need, just like it was passed on to me. Maybe later I'll look at getting another RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/4/16)

Welcome to the RDA's.
I'm one of those guys who love the concept of RTA's but flavour intensity on a dripper (even bottom fed) will always reign supreme. The hundreds of them out there, but nome of done for me what the Sapor does. It's a highly underrated dripper (maybe because of it's aesthetics) but even some of the most praised rebuildable on the market today have not been able to replace it for me. I could never deal with the leaking on RDA's out of the side airflow holes so anything with top airflow for me is a win.

I'd also suggest you maybe try and RDA on the Cuboid. You wouldn't have the sq-wanking option but at least you wouldn't have to get rid of the mod.


----------



## PrinceVlad (25/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> There are so many, need to decide if you after flavour or clouds. At the moment I am really enjoying the Lush ad Hastur



What would be the best RDA for flavour and the best for Clouds. I must say I like flavour more


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> What would be the best RDA for flavour and the best for Clouds. I must say I like flavour more


For the Dripbox ?


----------



## PrinceVlad (25/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> For the Dripbox ?


No, if I choose to get one for the Cuboid?


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> No, if I choose to get one for the Cuboid?


Alliance V2, is a flavour beast for me. Sapour and Lush are also very good


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (25/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> I'll pass the Cuboid and Crown on to someone in need, just like it was passed on to me.



You can pass it to me lol


----------



## PrinceVlad (25/4/16)

On the RDA's, how big is the juice well? How long can you vape between dripping?


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> On the RDA's, how big is the juice well? How long can you vape between dripping?


Depends on the model, you get some that can only hold as much juice as the cotton will handle and if you put more than that, the juice leaks out the airflow holes.


----------



## PrinceVlad (25/4/16)

I'll prefer one where with a larger juice well.


----------



## GreenyZA (25/4/16)

Just a side note on the Lush. It is really an outstanding RDA but the paint is not that great so if you want to get one, I'd rather get the stainless model. I had the black version and the chips iritated me too much this morning, so I took it off. I still want to do a bit more polishing but she's looking much better now. Now I enjoy her more as well.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (25/4/16)

Ive gone ahead and ordered the Tsunami RDA from @Vapers Corner . I think I might have been too late to get it tomorrow, so I will have to suffer through the public holiday.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (25/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Ive gone ahead and ordered the Tsunami RDA from @Vapers Corner . I think I might have been too late to get it tomorrow, so I will have to suffer through the public holiday.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



Um just checking, you build your own coils?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Ive gone ahead and ordered the Tsunami RDA from @Vapers Corner . I think I might have been too late to get it tomorrow, so I will have to suffer through the public holiday.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Tsunami is a beast. Huge juice well. Fat posts. Grear flavor too and not shy with the clouds. Go for 3mm ID Claptons at 9 or 10 wraps. Killer vape. Quite the combo IMO.


----------



## GreenyZA (25/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Ive gone ahead and ordered the Tsunami RDA from @Vapers Corner . I think I might have been too late to get it tomorrow, so I will have to suffer through the public holiday.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


I also order stuff from 2 vendors early this morning. Also hoping for delivery tomorrow. Best of luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (26/4/16)

ET said:


> Um just checking, you build your own coils?


Built one before....didn't work. If I build one that works I'm sticking this thing on a noisy cricket 

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------

